# Candles in your pond?



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Floating Rock shaped Candles.


I want to get my girlfriends mother something for christmas and I saw at target that they sell floating rock shaped candles that you're supposed to put float in a pond. I know she won't use them if they're harmful, so any anyone tell me 

1) Is this harmful?

2) If not, is it in any way beneficial?


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I kind a like those "Hamster Balls" that light up instead of Candles.

I doubt it's harmful other than a mess if it gets sucked in in to the filtration. 

Beneficial? Again I doubt it. It's just wax.


----------

